# New driving regulations



## p45 (30 Jun 2008)

Say if the 92,00 - 120,000 motorists obey the new law and don't take the care out, what kind of effect could that have on petrol stations, car parks and rush hour traffic?  Or is the number too widespread acround the country to have any notable effect?


----------

